# Frage zum wired Xbox One Controller für den PC



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2016)

*Frage zum wired Xbox One Controller für den PC*

Es gibt ja für die xbox One den Xbox One Controller mit USB-Kabel "für Windows"

Allerdings kann der Controller explizit auch Wireless an der xbox betrieben werden - das heißt doch, dass der an sich auch ein Akku-Fach haben müsste, oder? Heißt das auch, dass es sich um den normalen wireless Controller handelt, nur dass da eben ein USB-Kabel dabei ist, damit man den AUCH am PC betreiben kann? Man könnte also den Wireless-USB-Adapter für Windows (den ein einzeln oder als Set mit Controller gibt) auch nachträglich noch kaufen, um auch am PC wireless spielen zu können?


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt ja für die xbox One den Xbox One Controller mit USB-Kabel "für Windows"
> 
> Allerdings kann der Controller explizit auch Wireless an der xbox betrieben werden - das heißt doch, dass der an sich auch ein Akku-Fach haben müsste, oder? Heißt das auch, dass es sich um den normalen wireless Controller handelt, nur dass da eben ein USB-Kabel dabei ist, damit man den AUCH am PC betreiben kann? Man könnte also den Wireless-USB-Adapter für Windows (den ein einzeln oder als Set mit Controller gibt) auch nachträglich noch kaufen, um auch am PC wireless spielen zu können?



so ist es. genau so hab ichs gemacht.
wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob mein controller auch an einer xbone funktionieren würde. schätze aber schon.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2016)

die Exbone Controller sind doch so überarbeitet worden dass die nicht mehr den Tumor wie beim 360 Pad haben


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so ist es. genau so hab ichs gemacht.
> wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob mein controller auch an einer xbone funktionieren würde. schätze aber schon.


 steht in der Produktbeschreibung definitiv drin  


allerdings seh ich grad, dass es für nur 10€ mehr schon die Version MIT dem wireless-Adapter gibt... ich glaub dann nehm ich gleich die...


----------



## Batze (1. Juli 2016)

Eventuell hilft dir die Seite von MS weiter. KLICK.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Juli 2016)

Ja habe auch einen xbox One controller... usb kabel am pc und batteriefach ist dran. Brauchst am pc aber den extra Dongle um den dort wireless betreiben zu können ... das Geld ist mir der Spaß aber nicht wert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2016)

Als Akkus passen aber weiterhin AA-Batterien, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> allerdings seh ich grad, dass es für nur 10€ mehr schon die Version MIT dem wireless-Adapter gibt... ich glaub dann nehm ich gleich die...



würde ich definitiv machen.
dachte anfangs auch, ich bräuchte das ding nicht und habs dann doch ein paar wochen später dazugekauft.



> Als Akkus passen aber weiterhin AA-Batterien, oder?


ja. 
allerdings würd ich mir ein akku-pack holen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Als Akkus passen aber weiterhin AA-Batterien, oder?


Ich vertu mich da immer was welche Akkus sind  aber denke ja . Damals als ich meinen gekauft habe War der alte xbox Controller nur 2 Euro billiger und der mit wlan Dingens 20€ teurer


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2016)

So, ich hab den Controller nun seit 2-3 Wochen. AA-Akkus hab ich immer mind 2 voll geladene auf Lager (u.a. wegen TV-Fernbedienung), da brauch ich kein Extra-Akkupack -  die Batterien sind ja schnell gewechselt  

Aber: der USB-Stick wird sehr oft von meinem PC nicht erkannt, wenn er schon beim PC-hochfahren angesteckt ist. Ich muss denn dann ab- und wieder abstecken. Ist das Problem bekannt?


----------



## Batze (9. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber: der USB-Stick wird sehr oft von meinem PC nicht erkannt, wenn er schon beim PC-hochfahren angesteckt ist. Ich muss denn dann ab- und wieder abstecken. Ist das Problem bekannt?



Kommt auf dein Board an, hört sich jetzt komisch an, aber es ist so, es gibt Boards die extrem schnell ihre Routinen durchlaufen und da sind gerade USB Sachen die nicht Extrem schnell reagieren im Nachteil und werden nicht sofort erkannt bzw. weitergegeben, kennt man oft auch von Externen Festplatten, die melden sich dann aber intern sobald sie die erste Anweisung vom Betriebssystem bekommen an, anders als eben ein USB Stick oder USB Sachen weil USB meist keine sofortige Rückmeldung abgeben ans Board. Ist alles bekannt und normal. Könnte aber mit einem Board Update, falls bereit behoben werden. Das ganze ist ein Spiel zwischen Board und USB. Sowas wie ich bin schneller als du Ätsch, wenn es dir nicht passt hängst du hinterher.
Das gleiche Problem tritt auch öfter auf wenn du z.B,. Linux per CD/DVD startest, da wird manchmal auch die Tastatur/Maus nicht erkannt weil das Board einfach zu schnell ist und folgendes zu langsam.
Wenn du verstehst was ich allgemein damit meine.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2016)

Treiber und BIOS sind aktuell, und mit anderen Dingen habe ich kein Problem, zB hab ich nen Lizenz-Stick für ein Musikprogramm, das ist noch nie "nicht da" gewesen     oder auch ein Keyboard mit USB, also ein Musik-Keyboard. Und der alte Sender vom Xbox 360 Wireless war auch immer da.

Daher vermute ich, dass es am One-Stick liegt...


----------



## Batze (9. August 2016)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du den Stick am 3.0 dran hast, versuch in mal auf einen deiner 2.0 Anschlüsse zu stecken, wirst du ja wohl noch haben.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (9. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Treiber und BIOS sind aktuell, und mit anderen Dingen habe ich kein Problem, zB hab ich nen Lizenz-Stick für ein Musikprogramm, das ist noch nie "nicht da" gewesen     oder auch ein Keyboard mit USB, also ein Musik-Keyboard. Und der alte Sender vom Xbox 360 Wireless war auch immer da.
> 
> Daher vermute ich, dass es am One-Stick liegt...



Ich glaube nicht, dass das am One Stick liegt. Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem W-Lan Stick und einem USB Gamepad. Bei jedem 2-3. Starten, musste ich ihn kurz abmachen und wieder reinstecken, damit es funktioniert. Ich habe leider nie eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden, aber Batzes Theorie klingt für mich einleuchtend.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das du den Stick am 3.0 dran hast, versuch in mal auf einen deiner 2.0 Anschlüsse zu stecken, wirst du ja wohl noch haben.


 muss ich mal testen, ich hatte den an diversen Anschlüssen. Das dumme ist, dass hinten kein Port mehr frei ist UND der Stick unmittelbar nach dem eigentlichen Steckerteil gleich doppelt so breit wird, was platztechnisch doof ist.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2016)

Ich hab da noch ne Frage: gibt es irgendein Signal, wenn der Akku nicht mehr lange hält? Beim 360er-Pad blinkte das Xbox-Symbol, aber beim Xbox One-Pad passiert nix ^^   Dummerweise pausieren einige Games noch nicht mal, wenn das Pad ausgeht. 


PS: die Erkennungsprobleme sind erst durch ne Win-Install beseitigt worden, wobei es bei allen ca 15 Einschaltvorgängen nicht erkannt wird, is aber nicht so schlimm.


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2016)

Ne, das Gamepad geht einfach aus, wenn der Akku leer ist. Zum Glück habe ich immer eine Wireless-Tastatur griffbereit.


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2016)

gibt es überhaupt irgendeine möglichkeit den akkustand zu kontrollieren?
hab nix gefunden. was ziemlich bescheuert ist.
allerdings hält der wirklich ewig. hab das originale akku-pack.


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2016)

Nicht dass ich wüsste.
Meine Energizer-Akkus halten ca. 36h Gameplay aus, was ich enorm gut finde.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2016)

Der hält in der Tat auch mit normalen Akkus, also ohne das Charge-Pack, echt sehr lange. Ich hab Eneloops und Ansmans, 2000-2100mAh. Aber es ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn der ohne Ankündigung ausgeht, da ich nämlich die meiste Controller-Zeit mit PES verbringe und dort dann bei "Controller aus" das Spiel weiterläuft und man es auch per Tastatur nicht pausieren kann. Bei nem anderen Spiel wäre das nicht so schlimm, da kann man meist per ESC pausieren oder zur Not auch einfach den letzten Spielstand laden, falls was schiefgeht wegen des leeren Akkus.

Ach ja: weiß jemand, ob es das Pad ist, was sein Signal an den Empfänger anpasst, oder ob das Pad ne feste "ID" hat und der Empfänger das Pad sucht? Ich wollte nämlich in der nächsten Zeit eine Xbox One holen, da ich gerne 2-3 Games dort spielen will, die es für den PC nicht gibt, und auch die Playerfunktionen der xbox gut brauchen kann. Und dann könnte ich mein aktuelles Pad ja als zweiten Controller für die Xbox nutzen. Ich frage mich da nur, ob ich dann das Pad JEDES Mal neu erkennen lassen muss, also an der Xbox "anmelden", und wenn ich es wieder am PC nutzen will => neu anmelden per Druck auf den Knopf am USB-Stick?  Oder erkennt die Xbox bzw. der USB-Stick am PC das Pad automatisch immer wieder, sobald man es einschaltet und es EIN mal angemeldet worden war?


----------

